# New wheels: Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLS WTS Clincher Wheelset 2014



## Simon_m (4 Feb 2014)

Hi there, hope someone can help. I'm looking at getting some new wheels, "Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLS WTS Clincher Wheelset 2014". There are a few things I want to check before I possibly get them. I read somewhere that deep rims use different break pads, (which I find hard to believe). Also read certain tyres are recommended, is that just sales pitch, I like and trust my continental 4000s. I guess I will also need a new gearing casset too? or will that come with the wheels? As you can see I don't know much lol Thanks


----------



## Peter Armstrong (4 Feb 2014)

Id dont think a new casset will come with the wheel as standard. To be honest I was looking at them wheels, but after looking through lots and lots of reviews its worth spending more and getting the Dura Ace 9000 ones.

Ow and unless im corrected im sure your brakes will be fine, no need to upgrade.


----------



## adscrim (4 Feb 2014)

It's not the rims but the braking surface that require different brake pads. If it's a carbon braking surface, you would likely need carbon specific pads.

Mavic are selling specific tyres for their rims - they are not a requirement. Tyre widths can affect the flow of air around deep section rims - ie too wide a tyre may detract from the additional aero benefit.

You'll need to buy a separate cassette or just use your current one.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (4 Feb 2014)

The rim braking surface is alu, no need for new special brake pads.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (4 Feb 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Id dont think a new casset will come with the wheel as standard. To be honest I was looking at them wheels, *but after looking through lots and lots of reviews its worth spending more and getting the Dura Ace 9000 ones*.
> 
> Ow and unless im corrected im sure your brakes will be fine, no need to upgrade.


 

I may just take that back,

Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLS WTS Clincher: 1695g £764.99
Shimano Dura-Ace C50 Clincher Wheelset 9000: 1672g £1119.99

They seem simlar at £355 difference for 23g weight difference you maybe onto something. Let us know what you do because in 2 month when I pay off my bike, new wheels on finace is the next move.


----------



## Simon_m (4 Feb 2014)

Hi there, thanks for all the responses. I can't see on any of the descriptions online what the breaking rims are made from, either carbon or not. Does it make any different? I guess it does.
I would be swapping wheels from day use to work to the deep for weekend rides and races etc. So I would need another casset, on the options for the wheel is gives either Shimano or Campagnolo. why?! breaks+gearing are Shimano
Tyre: clincher is the description.
I am so tempted, not sure I can get it past the all knowing, all seeing though.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (4 Feb 2014)

The braking rim is Alu, u can tell off the pic. Your will need the shimano if your freehub is, otherwise it will not fit.


----------



## Simon_m (5 Feb 2014)

ok cool, cheers for all that


----------



## youngoldbloke (5 Feb 2014)

If the wheels are new won't they come with Mavic tyres fitted? Thought that was their policy now.


----------



## Simon_m (5 Feb 2014)

Done, ordered. Fingers crossed:

http://www.westbrookcycles.co.uk/mavic-mavic-cosmic-carbone-sls-wts-clincher-wheelset-2014-p233362


----------



## Peter Armstrong (5 Feb 2014)

Simon_m said:


> Done, ordered. Fingers crossed:
> 
> http://www.westbrookcycles.co.uk/mavic-mavic-cosmic-carbone-sls-wts-clincher-wheelset-2014-p233362


 

Get in!!! I looked at that website too, the seem the cheapest.

Keep us informed how they roll when you have been out on them.


----------



## Simon_m (5 Feb 2014)

yes very cheap, a good £50 cheaper, they are the 2014 models where as Evans Cycles only has the 2013 models at a high price. I hope they are ok. Only problem is that I am going to have to hide them and only put them on when the other half isn't about lol Have a lot of races/rides booked for this year, even off to France for one plus holidays there and Lanzergrotty. Should be good.

Is anyone good with Cassets too? Need one but not sure what to go for I think my one at the moment is 12x27. (Shimano hyperglide cs6600). Could do with easier peddling up hill Wiggle seem to be very cheap at mo'.

WestBrook said 
"These wheels are a pair and include tyres but ant tyre will be ok with
them. The rims are standard alloy one`s not carbon so no different
pads are needed. As for cassette`s, it depends on if you are running
10 or 11 speed but either will work with these wheels"


----------



## Peter Armstrong (5 Feb 2014)

http://www.westbrookcycles.co.uk/bontrager-aeolus-5-0-d3-clincher-road-wheels-2012-p197705

I know this is a bit late, but I've found a wheelset from that website that's interesting.

It's £824.99, claims to be only 1550g and more aero that most zips


----------



## Cyclist33 (5 Feb 2014)

Simon_m said:


> yes very cheap, a good £50 cheaper, they are the 2014 models where as Evans Cycles only has the 2013 models at a high price. I hope they are ok. Only problem is that I am going to have to hide them and only put them on when the other half isn't about lol Have a lot of races/rides booked for this year, even off to France for one plus holidays there and Lanzergrotty. Should be good.
> 
> Is anyone good with Cassets too? Need one but not sure what to go for I think my one at the moment is 12x27. (Shimano hyperglide cs6600). Could do with easier peddling up hill Wiggle seem to be very cheap at mo'.
> 
> ...



I think that if you don't find a £750 wheelset makes it easier to get up hills, you're spending your money foolishly. 12x27 ought to be ok. 

Cs6600 seems to be a 10 speed cassette. If so, you will need (apparently) a 1.85mm and a 1.0mm spacer in combination, slid onto one or other end of the hub that the cassette slides onto. With any luck Mavic will supply the right spacer(s) with the wheels. For that sort of cash I should jolly well think so!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (5 Feb 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> http://www.westbrookcycles.co.uk/bontrager-aeolus-5-0-d3-clincher-road-wheels-2012-p197705
> 
> I know this is a bit late, but I've found a wheelset from that website that's interesting.
> 
> It's £824.99, claims to be only 1550g and more aero that most zips


 Wow I'm stupid, that's for one wheel only ha ha


----------



## Peter Armstrong (5 Feb 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> *I think that if you don't find a £750 wheelset makes it easier to get up hills, you're spending your money foolishly*. 12x27 ought to be ok.
> 
> Cs6600 seems to be a 10 speed cassette. If so, you will need (apparently) a 1.85mm and a 1.0mm spacer in combination, slid onto one or other end of the hub that the cassette slides onto. With any luck Mavic will supply the right spacer(s) with the wheels. For that sort of cash I should jolly well think so!



What do you mean?


----------



## Cyclist33 (5 Feb 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> What do you mean?



The rider has a stock pair of wheels on his (presumably) road bike, and a 12-27 cassette.

On the presumption that it's a compact chainset, then 34/27 gear ratio should be ok for most rides unless there's serious hills.

My understanding of having a much stiffer, lighter wheelset is that it makes going uphill easier or at any rate requires less energy for the same climb.

So if he's spending £750 I would expect significantly easier climbing for that sort of money.

Hence why I don't think he really needs to change cassette.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (5 Feb 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> The rider has a stock pair of wheels on his (presumably) road bike, and a 12-27 cassette.
> 
> On the presumption that it's a compact chainset, then 34/27 gear ratio should be ok for most rides unless there's serious hills.
> 
> ...


Cheers!


----------



## Simon_m (6 Feb 2014)

yep Mavic supply the Shimano set up, so that is all fine. Not sure if the wheels will help with the hills, normal hills are fine, I'm talking about your tougher sharp climbs. Ok So just get the same casset as I have currently, as I will be swapping wheels between riding to work and weekend rides/races etc.


----------



## uclown2002 (6 Feb 2014)

It's *cassette*.


----------



## Simon_m (6 Feb 2014)

oups!
so then, do I have to have the same one as before the shimano 6600 or can i go for a 6700? am I right in thinking that it just has to be a 10speed as the current one is? on a learning curve here, usually just throw the bike at a guy in a bike shop.


----------



## youngoldbloke (6 Feb 2014)

10 speed shifters = 10 speed cassette.


----------



## uclown2002 (6 Feb 2014)

Why not use your old chain and cassette?


----------



## Simon_m (6 Feb 2014)

because like i said before, i use the current wheels for commuting to work and getting around, it would mean keep swapping them over.


----------



## uclown2002 (6 Feb 2014)

Right but old chain and new cassette might cause issues.
However, I'm sure there must be other folk who swap their wheels round like you intend!

Seems like you need an n+1.


----------



## Simon_m (6 Feb 2014)

ah yes. it has done a few thousand miles. groan


----------



## youngoldbloke (6 Feb 2014)

Couple of new cassettes and a new chain? 105 cassettes are quite reasonable price, or even Tiagra.


----------



## Simon_m (6 Feb 2014)

more cash, just spent £700 on wheels lol


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Feb 2014)

Have they arrived yet?


----------



## Simon_m (11 Feb 2014)

Wheels came last week, chain and cassssettttee came today. All look amazing, wish it would stop raining so I can get out on it.


----------



## jowwy (11 Feb 2014)

Simon_m said:


> Wheels came last week, chain and cassssettttee came today. All look amazing, wish it would stop raining so I can get out on it.


Pictures or it hasnt happened


----------



## Simon_m (12 Feb 2014)

lol. Wheels hidden till the other half leaves for the weekend, then I will put them on the bike and take pics. Should look like this though:

http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/3230/img0812ho.jpg


----------



## Peter Armstrong (12 Feb 2014)

Simon_m said:


> lol. Wheels hidden till the other half leaves for the weekend, then I will put them on the bike and take pics. Should look like this though:
> 
> http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/3230/img0812ho.jpg


 
Very Nice, Carn't wait till i get some in april!


----------



## totallyfixed (12 Feb 2014)

Simon_m said:


> yep Mavic supply the Shimano set up, so that is all fine. Not sure if the wheels will help with the hills, normal hills are fine, I'm talking about your tougher sharp climbs. Ok So just get the same casset as I have currently, as I will be swapping wheels between riding to work and weekend rides/races etc.


Please indulge me as I am curious, you are asking an awful lot of basic questions for someone who races and sounds as though they have been riding for a while yet at the same time shelling out a lot of money on wheels. So question, what bike do you have / groupset and which races are you doing?


----------



## Peteaud (12 Feb 2014)

Simon_m said:


> lol. Wheels hidden till the other half leaves for the weekend, then I will put them on the bike and take pics. Should look like this though:
> 
> http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/3230/img0812ho.jpg


----------



## JoeyB (12 Feb 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> It's *cassette*.



and *brake *pads

Sorry...


----------



## jowwy (12 Feb 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Please indulge me as I am curious, you are asking an awful lot of basic questions for someone who races and sounds as though they have been riding for a while yet at the same time shelling out a lot of money on wheels. So question, what bike do you have / groupset and which races are you doing?


I shelled out loads on wheels and i dont race


----------



## Peter Armstrong (12 Feb 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Please indulge me as I am curious, you are asking an awful lot of basic questions for someone who races and sounds as though they have been riding for a while yet at the same time shelling out a lot of money on wheels. So question, what bike do you have / groupset and which races are you doing?


 
*"usually just throw the bike at a guy in a bike shop."* i think this is answer


----------



## totallyfixed (12 Feb 2014)

jowwy said:


> I shelled out loads on wheels and i dont race



I was asking Simon_m.


----------



## jowwy (12 Feb 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> I was asking Simon_m.


My guess is this - having read the thread were he mentions gears, wheels, brakes etc. 

He classes sportives as races and he doesnt actually race. Its a fair assumption, but i could be wrong. 

Especially as he states he struggles on short, sharp climbs.


----------



## Simon_m (17 Feb 2014)

Here you go, as promised.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (24 Feb 2014)

Simon_m said:


> Here you go, as promised.
> 
> View attachment 38306


 
Been out on them? Got a bit of a review? Be interesting to see what you think about them.


----------



## Simon_m (25 Feb 2014)

Nah not had a chance yet. Hope to when free time, all sorted for Lanzagrotty though.


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 Feb 2014)

Have you been breeding rabbits with guinea pigs again?


----------



## jarlrmai (1 Mar 2014)

The skewers, my eyes,

That bike looks sweet.


----------



## Viv (6 Jul 2014)

Simon_m said:


> Hi there, hope someone can help. I'm looking at getting some new wheels, "Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLS WTS Clincher Wheelset 2014". There are a few things I want to check before I possibly get them. I read somewhere that deep rims use different break pads, (which I find hard to believe). Also read certain tyres are recommended, is that just sales pitch, I like and trust my continental 4000s. I guess I will also need a new gearing casset too? or will that come with the wheels? As you can see I don't know much lol Thanks


Hi Simon, I'm also looking at these wheels. I think you did buy them? How do you find them?


----------



## Simon_m (8 Jul 2014)

Hi there, yep I got them and they are fine. I don't have anything simular to compare with, but they are good. Of course, in the wind they are a nightmare.


----------



## Robeh (23 Aug 2015)

just bought a set off these bad boys secound hand wow what a set off wheels


----------



## Simon_m (24 Aug 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> Have you been breeding rabbits with guinea pigs again?


lol no, he is just a "normal" bunnie


----------



## Simon_m (24 Aug 2015)

Here is my back Cosimic as of last weekend. Want to swap?. Yours look great


----------



## Robeh (24 Aug 2015)

Simon_m said:


> Here is my back Cosimic as of last weekend. Want to swap?. Yours look great





Simon_m said:


> Here is my back Cosimic as of last weekend. Want to swap?. Yours look great


blimey thats *ucked then.


----------



## bianchi1 (24 Aug 2015)

What did you hit...or did something hit you?


----------



## Simon_m (25 Aug 2015)

lol yes just a little ducked. Some *unt pulled out from a junction while looking at some girls and drive in to me, then drove off. Nothing I could do and totally not my fault. Do you think it can be straightened out? haha
Be careful out there guys!


----------



## Robeh (25 Aug 2015)

Simon_m said:


> lol yes just a little ducked. Some *unt pulled out from a junction while looking at some girls and drive in to me, then drove off. Nothing I could do and totally not my fault. Do you think it can be straightened out? haha
> Be careful out there guys!


bad news mate can belive the tosser drove off FFS


----------



## Simon_m (26 Aug 2015)

yep i know, could have been much worse. Cops are not bothered so been advised to take it further and complain to the IPCC that the case is not being treated seriously, especially as there are only 8 possible cars out there with that description.


----------



## Robeh (26 Aug 2015)

Simon_m said:


> yep i know, could have been much worse. Cops are not bothered so been advised to take it further and complain to the IPCC that the case is not being treated seriously, especially as there are only 8 possible cars out there with that description.


best of luck i hope it all works


----------

